# Carting with Your Dog (Sulky or Sacco)



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi all! I've been looking at Sulkies and Sacco Wagons with much interest lately.

Sulky - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9DbuWKe1gU 
Sacco Wagon - http://www.saccowagon.com/ 
Cool Video w/GSDs - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9NXzr6LuWU 

Does anyone have any experience with either of these? Doesn't it look like fun/great exercise for the dogs? I'm seriously considering getting a Sacco Wagon. 

Any comments and thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I've always wanted to get a small cart (really small) for my Cocker to pull!







I guess I'll just have to build it myself.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Personally, I wouldn't bother with either of those. But MY reasoning is that I like the dogs to be able to help around the farm or with yard work. (Besides just pulling people.)

I like something more along the lines of this:










Or this:










or this:










Though I always just used a "regular" wagon made for a child. It is MUCH cheaper.*


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I like the idea of dogs pulling people (ME)!! I'm going to get a scooter and have my dogs pulling me on off road trails. I would've already gotten one but one of my dogs dislocated her hip and another one is too young for that yet. So I'm thinking later this year.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've heard good things about the Sacco cart and K9 Sulky. I've just got a regular wagon though. A friend of mine built it for my Golden, Ginger (we did a trade for it). I want to add on a second set of wheels and turn it into a 4-wheeled wagon but I am not very handy with that sort of thing... It's pretty heavy for a 2-wheeler. 

The coolest thing I've seen was a Boston Terrier pulling one of those sulkies with an older kid "driving". Unfortunately I can't find the webpage it was on. They had several photos of small dogs drafting, I think it was some carting club's page.


This is my cart:











My friend surprised me with a nameplate on the back:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I recently discovered the world of the carting sport, and was directed to http://www.romanreign.com for info, pics, and lots of other goodies! Hope that helps others like it has helped me in my beginning stages.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think they're other dogs that are much more suited
for pulling a cart.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi think they're other dogs that are much more suited
> for pulling a cart.


While other breeds have a history of pulling things there's no reason a GSD can't.

In fact, ANY breed of dog can try it and even be great at it:


----------

